# Shamwow



## Bosco578 (Jul 20, 2008)

Anybody have one? Doe's the wow really Sham?


----------



## MMiz (Jul 20, 2008)

Is your TV on in the background?  I just heard a commercial for the product a few minutes ago.

Here it got 2 stars out of 5.

Even worse, people on many sites say that when you order the product, they sign you up for other services.

Amazon.com has quite a few similar items that have great reviews.  I've also heard good things about Costco's product.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 20, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Is your TV on in the background?  I just heard a commercial for the product a few minutes ago.
> 
> Here it got 2 stars out of 5.
> 
> ...



Hah ahhahahahha, you got it EXACTLY right
MMiz. I'm on my last hour of 14hr night shift, a little goofy. But kinda curious if they really work. New soaker pad for the stretcher???  lol.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 20, 2008)

My granfather swore by Blu Blockers Sunglasses, another "As seen on TV" item.  Other than ordering another pair for him when his broke, I've never ordered anything from an infomercial.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 20, 2008)

i just use newspaper on spills and windows...my partners half read newspaper.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate that Sham Wow guy he is such a tool. I doubt that thing works.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jul 24, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> I hate that Sham Wow guy he is such a tool. I doubt that thing works.



Ah HA HA, oh come on, he's one can of cool beans! I'm sure he stands behind the product 100%.


----------



## mdtaylor (Jul 26, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> Ah HA HA, oh come on, he's one can of cool beans! I'm sure he stands behind the product 100%.



Of course he does. If he stood in front of it you wouldn't be able to see it on the TV.


----------



## EMTSteve (Jul 27, 2008)

Those things SUCK!!!
They leave little yellow/orange threads all over your ride.

We use the California Water Blade... best damn thing sence peanut butter. A product that acually does what that say it does.


----------

